# How to apply mascara so it won't smear?



## SquirrelQueen (Jan 11, 2008)

Please help!  I'm tired of looking like a raccoon!  

No matter what mascara I use, they all seem to smear!  I've used MAC ZoomLash, Mascara X, Plushlash and Pro LongLash.  I've also used DiorShow and Neutrogena Healthy Volume.  Some mascaras smear right away (DiorShow and Plushlash) while others seem to smear gradually (Mascara X and Neutrogena.)  I've tried using more than one mascara and I  tried maybe a waterproof mascara that flaked so I looked like a flaky raccoon.  I have very oily eyelids and apply Prep+Prime eyes and Paint as a base---and the skin underneath my eyes is very dry so I use several different eye creams.  I don't think it's the eye cream or the Prep+Prime because mascara smears even if I don't use these products.  

I think I'm doing something wrong in applying my mascara.  I use Prep+Prime lash, let it dry, then apply a thin coat of mascara to top and lower lashes.  The smearing comes from the top lashes---when I close my eyes or blink and the top lashes come in contact with the undereye.  

Have not had luck curling my lashes, either.  I have rather small eyes and the curlers I've tried (Sonia Kashuk and Tweezerman) don't seem to fit my eyes well.  Would the Shu Umera mini work?  My lashes are short and don't curl naturally. Do you think I'd have less smearing if I could curl my lashes and then they might not come into contact with the undereye region so much?  Any recommendations for eyelash curlers would be welcome.  

I feel like such a mascara misfit. 

TIA!


----------



## Janice (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 13, 2008)

How about trying...Kiss Me Mascara

Totally different to conventional mascara and takes a little getting used to but I swear by it for my everyday mascara. No clumps, lumps and definately no smudges or smearing!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 14, 2008)

I used to think it was the mascara's causing my smearing problems but it was actually just human error on my part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I do to avoid smearing is wipe a bit of product off of the brush before I apply. So when you take out the wand if you see you have too much product on the brush (it can get especially messy near the tip of the wand), just swipe the brush along the rim of the bottle to get rid of some of the product. Usually I can tell if I applied too much if my lashes feel really wet. When that happens I stop applying and wait for it to dry before going through the lashes with an eyelash comb or dried out mascara wand to seperate the lashes and get rid of any clumps. Make sure your top lashes are completely dry before even starting on the lower ones.  For the lower lashes I always go for a really thin mascara wand like the one from Max Factor Masterpiece mascara. I use chunky wands like Plushlash and Benefit Bad Gal lash on the top lashes only because they are thick brushes and not really great for lower lashes. Finally when everything is dry I quickly go over under eye area with a q-tip to clean up any mascara that made it onto the skin. It brushes away pretty easily once it's dried. I think mascara application takes a bit of patience when you are learning and you just need to find a technique that works well for your type of lashes.

I saw a great video on the Chanel website which shows you how to apply mascara. Here is a link:
 
Chanel Mascara Application Video

In the video the model has her eyes pretty much closed.. I like to keep mine open so I can see what I'm doing lol... You can find more videos on Youtube as well. It really is a great beauty tool actually! Sorry I don't have any recommendations for eyelash curlers or curling as I don't use one.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jan 14, 2008)

I use to have the same problem with mascara smearing just under my eyes from my upper lashes. Damn our oily lashes ...
Especially when i use to use Diorshow... i would end up with black smears under my eyes within a few hours. 
Try using Shiseido The Makeup Mascara Base.... i swear by it and i just won't stop raving about it coz its a little miracle. I use it almost everyday for work and i hardly get any more smears under my eyes.. the only times i've ever had it smear was when the weather was extremely hot or when i had to work longer hours. But i'd say my mascara won't smear for about 7 hours... after that it does smear but just a little.

I'm not sure if it helps but after i apply my mascara, to make sure it won't smear when i blink my eyes ... i usually run my finger through my lashes so the wet mascara comes off on my finger (? um that sounds odd, but i like.. point my index finger to the side with my lashes on the finger and sweep :x)

Or maybe you should try Benefits Shelaq which you run through your lashes after you've applied your mascara to sort of seal it in. I've never tried it myself but i've heard a few raves.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 14, 2008)

*i think u would really like maybellines lash discovery, the brush is TINY but it works really well. bigger brushes hold more mascara and its prob too much for ur lashes to hold on to so its smearing instead. also try wiping the tip of the wand off with a tissue b4 u apply it.

for ur oily lids an oil blotting sheet would really help to dry it up b4 u put anything at all on them. i do that and it works well 4 me.*


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 14, 2008)

Honestly, after reading your post you have all the ingredients that makes mascara smudge. Here's a list of what you can do to address each issue and avoid smudging:

1. Short straight lashes. Curling them will definitely help, invest in a good curler. I use Shu and it's definitely one of the best. Sometimes lashes straighten after mascara so curl them again afterwards (a bit tricky at first it will take some practice). 

2. Oily lids. You mentioned you apply eye primer and base paint on your lids as well as eye cream underneath your eyes. This will exacerbate the smudging because there's too much product on an already oily area. Even though you say it doesn't make a difference, it certainly doesn't help it. I think you should eliminate either the primer or the paint. You don't need both. Also if you wear eye cream use it sparingly and set with powder before you apply mascara to keep olies at bay.

3. Applying mascara to lower lashes. From my experience, I generally avoid mascara on the lower lashes, especially for everyday use. Some people don't have problems with smudging but I am not one of those. Avoid doing this will cut the smudging. 

4. Quantity and type of mascara you use. Again, if you are prone to smudging use sparingly. Apply each coat THINLY and wait for it to dry completely before you apply subsequent coats. I also find volumizing mascara such as Dior Show will smudge more so than the lengthening or defining kind. It's a trade off - forgo thicker lashes for less smudging. That is not to say you can't wear volumizing but you have to put more attention into it. 

5. I've heard raves about shiseido mascara primer, so you might want to check it out. 

I was prone to smudgies and I found doing all the following helped big time. Good luck!


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you ALL for your excellent suggestions!  I just ordered the Shu eyelash curler and will try that.  The curler I have doesn't fit so I should get rid of it.  

I'm definitely going to try these ideas.  I like Ginger 9's suggestion about setting the eye cream with powder.  I'd never thought to do that!  

Thanks again so much.  If they work, I'll be sure to post an EOTD.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Honestly, after reading your post you have all the ingredients that makes mascara smudge. Here's a list of what you can do to address each issue and avoid smudging:

1. Short straight lashes. Curling them will definitely help, invest in a good curler. I use Shu and it's definitely one of the best. Sometimes lashes straighten after mascara so curl them again afterwards (a bit tricky at first it will take some practice). 

2. Oily lids. You mentioned you apply eye primer and base paint on your lids as well as eye cream underneath your eyes. This will exacerbate the smudging because there's too much product on an already oily area. Even though you say it doesn't make a difference, it certainly doesn't help it. I think you should eliminate either the primer or the paint. You don't need both. Also if you wear eye cream use it sparingly and set with powder before you apply mascara to keep olies at bay.

3. Applying mascara to lower lashes. From my experience, I generally avoid mascara on the lower lashes, especially for everyday use. Some people don't have problems with smudging but I am not one of those. Avoid doing this will cut the smudging. 

4. Quantity and type of mascara you use. Again, if you are prone to smudging use sparingly. Apply each coat THINLY and wait for it to dry completely before you apply subsequent coats. I also find volumizing mascara such as Dior Show will smudge more so than the lengthening or defining kind. It's a trade off - forgo thicker lashes for less smudging. That is not to say you can't wear volumizing but you have to put more attention into it. 

5. I've heard raves about shiseido mascara primer, so you might want to check it out. 

I was prone to smudgies and I found doing all the following helped big time. Good luck!_

 
Ginger9, thank you again and again and again!  I've been experimenting and *think* I've got the answers.  

1) I recently got the Shu eyelash curler and think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread! It fits my lashes perfectly and I'm very surprised at how much curl I get.  The curl actually lasts, which is great.  

2) I've cut down on the amount of product I use in the eyelid and undereye areas.  I still crease if I only use Paint or Prep+Prime or if I use a Paint Pot.  Am still experimenting with applying Blot Powder over the eyelid to see if that will help.  I cut down the amount of product I use in the undereye area and let it soak in before I even think about applying mascara.

3) I've stopped applying mascara to the lower eyelids.  Pity because I like the look but this seems to be the most important factor in keeping my mascara from smudging.  

4) And I've been trying all sorts of different mascaras.  I don't think I can wear Plushlash---it seems to smear as badly as DiorShow.  Splashproof Lash also smears in the evening if I've applied it in the morning.  So far, Mascara X and *sob* the discontinued LoudLash seem like the best smear-proof formulas for me.  I also had luck with ProLongLash and I think with ZoomLash, so I will try those again.  I also tried Neutrogena's new Healthy Volume but that smeared as well, so I won't be buying it again.  

5) Have not tried the primer you suggested because I live hours away from a Shisedo counter but  I will keep it in mind.  

Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 1, 2008)

Try comb on mascara-and one that is waterproof. Apply it slowly in layers.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 1, 2008)

You're quite welcome and I am glad to be of some help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I may make one more suggestion if you want to minimize creasing around the eyes, hands down UDPP (Urban Decay Primer Potion) works the best. I have to say I had the same problem as you and it took a lot of trial and error before I figured it out. So keep at it, you'll get it soon!


----------

